# Tayda - Alpha 16mm Potentiometers



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2021)

*Please Note: Alpha no longer supplies Tayda with 16mm Potentiometers with Dust covers included on some values, ie A10K .
You have to order them separately!*


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ohh that's why my last order didn't have any ! I was sure it was just a small mistake :/


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 17, 2021)

Beans


----------



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> *Please Note: Alpha no longer supplies Tayda with 16mm Potentiometers with Dust covers included on some values, ie A10K.
> You have to order them separately!*


I need to investigate this further as it is still listing most Alpha pots with Dust Covers!
This is is what I read on their site
Scroll to Bottom of page, effective 25th May 2021!









						10K OHM Logarithmic Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Betty Wont (Jun 17, 2021)

They didn't go into their inventory and remove any dust covers. They are updating each picture and description as the old lots sell out and the new ones come in. The pictures and descriptions are all accurate in my most recent orders.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Ohh that's why my last order didn't have any ! I was sure it was just a small mistake :/


What values were the Dust covers missing from on your Order?


----------



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> They didn't go into their inventory and remove any dust covers. They are updating each picture and description as the old lots sell out and the new ones come in. The pictures and descriptions are all accurate in my most recent orders.


I see new stock isn't arriving until November so we may see a included Dust Cover missing as new stock arrives!
The A10K is without Dust Cover, all 4000 + !


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 17, 2021)

Theyre cheap so im not that concerned.








						Dust Seal Cover For Potentiometer
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## peccary (Jun 17, 2021)

Has anyone had a chance to use the new Tayda pots? Someone on the MB forums said that the shaft on the 1/4'' solid/smooth shafts was thinner and that the knobs were a little crooked/wobbly on them.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jun 17, 2021)

I didn't notice any fit/finish issues with them. My concern is that the shaft rotates too freely for me, similar to the Small Bear Alpha pots. I like the old Tayda Alphas that took some torque to rotate.


----------



## peccary (Jun 17, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> I didn't notice any fit/finish issues with them. My concern is that the shaft rotates too freely for me, similar to the Small Bear Alpha pots. I like the old Tayda Alphas that took some torque to rotate.


I'm with you there - I prefer a little feedback when turning a pot. That bit of resistance just feels good to me.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> What values were the Dust covers missing from on your Order?


B100k's.... the kings of pots xD


----------



## spi (Jun 17, 2021)

thanks for the heads up!


----------

